# goat blankets?



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anybody use goat blankets? :whatgoat: 
I have a (very) little girl who's about 7months old and this morning when I went out
she was shivering a little but once they ate and got moving around she was better so I'm thinking I might get her a blanket/coat for the coming winter.
Any suggestions?
And what about the other goats chewing on her coat?
Her measurements are Neck ~8" Girth 15" Length ~18" she wanted to play with the tape measure! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there from another NJ resident :wave: 
The sudden change in weather can be a factor also not just the cold. I have a bunch of 7 mo old kids and they along with a few others of mine did not like the last few days weather drop. I also have 2 6wk old kids and they are fine. 
As long as they have a dry wind free place to go lay down they should be fine. Now if she is a odd man out of the herd and has no one to cuddle with maybe a blanket is in order. 
I have never used one but have heard that dog sweaters can work.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can use lots of things. Dog jackets, human child clothes, or even the leg of some of your old sweat pants with some holes cut out for the legs. As for the others chewing on it I'm sure they will its gonna happen but should last a while unless they really go after it. I'd be more worried about her catching it on something and ripping it than anything just don't spend a ton of money on it and you can replace it when it gets too holey. I spoil my goats. If anyone starts shivering they get a shirt and they are standard dairy goats.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I put a dog sweater on Yoda. It got really cold after I shaved her for the show. She wore it for about 3 days. Then it turned a little warmer and the sweater vanished. Yoda won't tell me what she did with it.... onder:


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea she's def the odd man so I came to the conclusion that if it gets snowy and really nasty out she'll probably wind up in a dog kennel in the house :shades: she's also really spoiled, she was a bottle baby, her mama wanted nothing to do with her and neither did the others, she has worked her way into the herd but she is the bottom of the pecking order. as for a place to go there are 4 doggy igloos, a dog house, and a whole horse stall/barn that they have free run of =) again spoiled =)
I've found a few goat/dog blankets on ebay for like 7bucks, I think she'll get something weather homemade or bought


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: 
Gotta love our spoiled goats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

my boers don't get blankets but all of them do have ways to get out of the wind and elements (the bigger my herd gets this may not always be the way though!)

However, we shaved my daughters wether this week and it was rainy and really cold. Her FFA teacher was calling for all the wethers to get a standard goat blanket--but those did not look nearly warm enough to me. I ordered her wether a calf blanket on Jeffers Pet (of course he is an 80lb boer goat-so how big is your girl?) . It is REALLY neat--and warm! It has awesome attachments so I don't worry about it coming off of him or his getting hung up on something. The only thing w/this blanket is--you will want to remove it before there is any chance it could warm up while they are wearing it-because it could make them sweat. 

I have been switching out the calf blanket w/the goat blanket as the weather conditions call for. He has stayed dry and snug as a bug in a rug! :thumb:


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

My kids had coats their first winter. A friend of mine made them. They had to grow into them. :greengrin:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Those are so stinking cute!


----------



## goatygoatsrule (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so CUTE!!!

My little girls maybe 15-20lbs, she's like a dwarf dwarf goat, and she's polled. A pocket pet goat  
Her brother grew to be normal size.
She was an oops baby but I love her anyway  , buck got loose, but we have since gotten rid of him, and I have 4girls now, who are all just pets!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

TNP said:


> My kids had coats their first winter. A friend of mine made them. They had to grow into them. :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is one of my does in one of my old hoodies that I cut the arms off of.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I I would not put a coat on them. They can stay warm with a good bedding fresh straw and free choice hay. The hay keeps the rumen moving and that keeps them warm. Offer them warm water and make sue they are out of the wind. 
I only do blankets on brand new babies IF it is really cold. Last year I had three babes born when it was 47 below with the wind. They all did just fine and the blankets stayed on only until it got to about 30.


----------

